# Contraception Management DX Coding



## jscheidegger (Jul 21, 2008)

What primary diagnosis should be used for an encounter that ONLY entails contraception management (which are now unacceptable primary DX codes)?


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 21, 2008)

*Contraception Mngmnt DX coding*

Not sure why you are stating that a primary diagnosis code is unacceptable, but...can you use V25.40?


----------



## dmaec (Jul 21, 2008)

or which ever of the V25.xx correctly represent the visit - I mean, it is was it is - if it's ONLY contraception management, then that's what it is.  V25.09?  or "survelliance of contraceptive care?  V25.49? or as stated V25.40?.....


----------

